# Medical Oxygen In Merida



## Lucie Lee (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,
We will be in Merida early 2011 for a month while checking out a move there. I may require oxygen during the night while there. I can't find any information on suppliers. 
Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Google reveals this source:

Oxígeno medicinal (Salud) - BUSCATAN.COM - Mérida, Yucatán, México
(Praxair, Infra Médica).
BUSCATÁN - El Directorio de Mérida, Yucatán

Hope that helps & welcome to the forum.


----------

